# Video Game Waifu's



## IcedOutBart (Dec 8, 2016)

kiss,marry or kill three of your video game female characters of your choice


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 8, 2016)

She is just so cute!


----------



## IcedOutBart (Dec 8, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 71563
> She is just so cute!


Big girls need love too


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 8, 2016)

She is mine!


----------



## rikumax25! (Dec 8, 2016)

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## xtheman (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 8, 2016)

I don't understand this thread, what we supposed to be doing here?


----------



## xtheman (Dec 8, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> 23


Care to explain?





Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I don't understand this thread, what we supposed to be doing here?


Posting hot video game girls.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 8, 2016)

Spoiler: Best Video Game Waifu










FIND A FLAW, YOU CAN'T 

(It's Angel from King Of Fighters)


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## rikumax25! (Dec 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Spoiler: Best Video Game Waifu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best dinosaur trainer


----------



## seam (Dec 8, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> She is mine!
> 
> 
> View attachment 71566



So you would fuck a giant rat creature? That's a bit... odd.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 8, 2016)

seam said:


> So you would fuck a giant rat creature? That's a bit... odd.


Well, ya know.....

furries


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 8, 2016)

seam said:


> So you would fuck a giant rat creature? That's a bit... odd.





VinLark said:


> Well, ya know.....
> 
> furries


Fuck you I loved Final Fantasy 9 ok


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 8, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Fuck you I loved Final Fantasy 9 ok


Well I think alot of people did....


----------



## seam (Dec 8, 2016)

and some people enjoy vagina. to each his own  *shrugs*


----------



## IcedOutBart (Dec 8, 2016)

any waifus you guys find annyoing or would kill


----------



## Enigma Hall (Dec 8, 2016)

Athena (kof), Janna (lol) and Princess Alys (Phantasy Star). 
Keep away from my womans. ^^


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 8, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Well, ya know.....
> 
> furries



So what lol, still an awesome character in FFIX.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 8, 2016)

IcedOutBart said:


> any waifus you guys find annyoing or would kill


Ya dont kill ya waifu



VinLark said:


> Well I think alot of people did....
> View attachment 71569


WRONG 10 WHOLE PEOPLE DID NOT LIKE IT!


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 8, 2016)

Not everyone on here likes girls you know.


----------



## Depravo (Dec 8, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Not everyone on here likes girls you know.


You're allowed to have male waifus now. This is the 90's!


----------



## Lucifer666 (Dec 8, 2016)

I don't think of video game characters like that. Am I missing out?


----------



## Chary (Dec 8, 2016)

Spoiler: As if it wasn't obvious enough










Naoto is best girl. @Supster131 @Red9419 can back me up here.


----------



## Supster131 (Dec 8, 2016)

Chary said:


> Spoiler: As if it wasn't obvious enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Duh


Spoiler: :^)










Anyone who states otherwise is... well wrong.


----------



## Red9419 (Dec 8, 2016)

Chary said:


> Spoiler: As if it wasn't obvious enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can confirm.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 9, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Duh
> Anyone who states that Naoto is the best waifu is... well wrong.


FTFY


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Dec 9, 2016)

Chary said:


> Spoiler: As if it wasn't obvious enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot the best Naoto, Trumpoto. I am heartbreak </3


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 9, 2016)

What about games that feature characters that have been in animes that differ from the games they were featured in? Does that count or is it specifically from the game mentioned?


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 9, 2016)

I know she is not real but this is mine.




I cry every time for what happens to her.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 9, 2016)

any beauty girl with big tits? XD


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 9, 2016)

BlueFox gui said:


> any beauty girl with big tits? XD



Rip your hair out for a tsundere. I'd rather a hikikomori.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 9, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> I know she is not real but this is mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, no waifus are real newsflash


----------



## angelus kun (Dec 9, 2016)

What about cyntia? The best waifu ever 7u7


----------



## Justinde75 (Dec 9, 2016)

Its obviously Rise
 


Spoiler



Or Yosuke :^)


----------



## IcedOutBart (Dec 9, 2016)

angelus kun said:


> What about cyntia? The best waifu ever 7u7View attachment 71628


HELL YES!!!!


----------



## CeeDee (Dec 9, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Not everyone on here likes girls you know.


Well, I'd argue the majority of folks here only like girls, moreso anime girls. It's a forum dedicated to modifying Nintendo consoles, which is used by mostly male users. 

Feel free to make a "Video Game Husbandos" thread, but don't expect many posts in it.


----------



## a_hanging_chad (Jan 11, 2017)

Can anybody say no to Bridget though?


----------



## rikumax25! (Jan 11, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> I know she is not real but this is mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actuallyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Raika (Jan 11, 2017)

♥w♥


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 11, 2017)

I always fancied nurse Nancy when I play Rune Factory 4, but shes already married...

I do have a thing for bitchy Yukari from Persona 3


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jan 11, 2017)

WARIO WALUIGI AND WARIUPEACHI


----------



## a_hanging_chad (Jan 11, 2017)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> WARIO WALUIGI AND WARIUPEACHI


Pics or it can't happen.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 11, 2017)

Chary said:


> Spoiler: As if it wasn't obvious enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait so that isn't a boy? 

I am surprised i don't hear anyone mention samus at all. Or least one of the 100 fire emblem characters, but PSYLOCKE FROM X MEN


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 11, 2017)

To marry


Spoiler












To kill


Spoiler


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 11, 2017)

Now i'm starting to think this thread was a joke. 

Seriously? No Tifa yet? No Cammy,  Not even sonya blade?  WHAT HAS AGE AND VIDEO GAMES DONE!


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jan 11, 2017)

a_hanging_chad said:


> Pics or it can't happen.





Spoiler


----------



## Lightyose (Jan 11, 2017)

Awesome girl.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 12, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Now i'm starting to think this thread was a joke.
> 
> Seriously? No Tifa yet? No Cammy,  Not even sonya blade?  WHAT HAS AGE AND VIDEO GAMES DONE!


What do you expect really? "Waifu" is associated with weeb stuff. Anime girls are likely to appear before anything else.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 12, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> What do you expect really? "Waifu" is associated with weeb stuff. Anime girls are likely to appear before anything else.


I expected more video game characters as the title says "Video game Waifu" *Looks up waifu*.... Oh umm wife. So "Video game wife" That what i expected. So unless i was to be expecting something else or i missed the idead of the defenition then oh well. GOOD GAMES THREAD STARTER.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jan 12, 2017)

dude man, i have too many to count really .. haha

what a sad sad life *sigh*


----------



## a_hanging_chad (Jan 13, 2017)

This thread is now about Bridget.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 13, 2017)

THIS IS THE TRUE MEGA WAIFU GOD


----------



## a_hanging_chad (Jan 14, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> THIS IS THE TRUE MEGA WAIFU GOD


I dunno....she looks kinda young


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 14, 2017)

a_hanging_chad said:


> I dunno....she looks kinda young


that's why i put lusamine too


----------



## a_hanging_chad (Jan 14, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> that's why i put lusamine too


I seee....
*squinty eyes*


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Now i'm starting to think this thread was a joke.
> 
> Seriously? No Tifa yet? No Cammy,  Not even sonya blade?  WHAT HAS AGE AND VIDEO GAMES DONE!


Those are normie waifus

Get better taste :^)


----------



## Zerousen (Jan 14, 2017)

Dibs on Mitsuru from Persona 3/4 Arena.


Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2017)

This comic sums up who I would marry


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 14, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Those are normie waifus
> 
> Get better taste :^)


Elphelt from Guilty gear xrd? She is litterally in a wedding dress with red rose boquet, she ready to walk down the isle anytime of day. TRUE WAIFU!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 14, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> This comic sums up who I would marry
> View attachment 74897


AAAA
HAHAHAHAAHAHAH
XD
NOW.... my day is finaly finished, im going to sleep.
thank you, thank you!


----------



## Lightyose (Jan 14, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Elphelt from Guilty gear xrd? She is litterally in a wedding dress with red rose boquet, she ready to walk down the isle anytime of day. TRUE WAIFU!


I like those Roses.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 14, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> I like those Roses.


*Suspiciously stares at name* D-A-R-K-Y-O-S-E Dark Y-O-S-E..... Yose.... "ROSE"


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2017)

*Playing Pokemon Moon
*Olivia walks into scene
*New waifu


----------



## Lightyose (Jan 14, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> *Suspiciously stares at name* D-A-R-K-Y-O-S-E Dark Y-O-S-E..... Yose.... "ROSE"


And you're not the first one to say that...


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 14, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> And you're not the first one to say that...



I'm glad, that was sarcasm. I also can pick I-No from guilty gear, She wears red leather, and is braless the entire time, let's not forget the name of her move listm they are full fo INUENDOS. Also i think she is a witch. 3 POINTS.


----------



## Lightyose (Jan 14, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I'm glad, that was sarcasm. I also can pick I-No from guilty gear, She wears red leather, and is braless the entire time, let's not forget the name of her move listm they are full fo INUENDOS. Also i think she is a witch. 3 POINTS.


I don't know that anime... Braless, that must be some crazy anime. .-.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 14, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> I don't know that anime... Braless, that must be some crazy anime. .-.


Is a game, and is the same one elphelt is from in the last post. GUILTY GEAR XRD. Available for PS3, PS4 With corss platform play and PC. 



There was a anime called TOKKO, it was scary but there was also a chick who was in lether jacket who was also braless.


----------



## Lightyose (Jan 14, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Is a game, and is the same one elphelt is from in the last post. GUILTY GEAR XRD. Available for PS3, PS4 With corss platform play and PC.
> 
> 
> 
> There was a anime called TOKKO, it was scary but there was also a chick who was in lether jacket who was also braless.



... That is a bad game...


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> ... That is a bad game...


I'm glad i'm not the only one that thinks this


----------



## Wii dUde (Jan 14, 2017)

You guys are all forgetting best waifu


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2017)

Wii dUde said:


> You guys are all forgetting best waifu


I'd show him my boobs


----------



## Erikku (Jan 14, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I'd show him my boobs


id show him my noods


----------



## rikumax25! (Jan 14, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Wait so that isn't a boy?
> 
> I am surprised i don't hear anyone mention samus at all. Or least one of the 100 fire emblem characters, but PSYLOCKE FROM X MEN






 
(Please forgive me)


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 14, 2017)

rikumax25! said:


> (Please forgive me)



So did people only see that movie cause psylocke is in it? Well fine then, i pick psylocke. Only cause Marvel vs capcom 2 makes the characters look good. 



Spoiler: DON'T LOOK TOO GOOD



Okay only @Crystal the Glaceon can look.


----------



## Pokem (Jan 14, 2017)

Kiss Kirigiri Kyoko
Kill Asahina Aoi 
Marry Chiaki Nanami


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 14, 2017)

Since when are we supposed to kill waifus? That's disturbing.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jan 16, 2017)

and there we go...........


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 19, 2017)

@lcie nimbus You went straight to top tier? Picking Litchi faye Ling already? Okay then now you asking for it. Since you brought this one up in a different thread, I'm using it against you. 

Selvaria Bles.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jan 19, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> @lcie nimbus You went straight to top tier? Picking Litchi faye Ling already? Okay then now you asking for it. Since you brought this one up in a different thread, I'm using it against you.
> 
> Selvaria Bles.


OHHHHH, now its on...




yup all three...in one game.
how about Riela and Imca ?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And what more does a guy need than this ?

EDIT: where the hell did all my pics go ???


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 19, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> OHHHHH, now its on...


Someone who has been winning waifu material since the late 1990's, now comes back to the winners circle.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jan 19, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Someone who has been winning waifu material since the late 1990's, now comes back to the winners circle.


....(sob) that's not fair, Baiken is MY waifu!!!!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Spoiler: Warning : Awesomeness ahead


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 19, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> ....(sob) that's not fair, Baiken is MY waifu!!!!


Guess i win this fight, and just for bonus. DIZZY! 







Spoiler: BOOM



(Challenge over, never pick top tier when i'm around. )


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jan 19, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Guess i win this fight, and just for bonus. DIZZY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pffffft, that's it ? i'm just gettting started.




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





Bulllet cosplaying as ragna


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 19, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> pffffft, that's it ? i'm just gettting started.


*YAWN* Camilla from castlevania series.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jan 19, 2017)

....


Sonic Angel Knight said:


> *YAWN* Camilla from castlevania series.


........you can do better than that...c'mon show me a real challenge.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@Sonic Angel Knight 



when you can top HER, then come see me.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 19, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> you can do better than that...c'mon show me a real challenge.


I don't pick top tier on a whim, only when necessary, and besides is one of her many forms, she is potentially a succubus. 

Or would you rather have this camilla instead? 


Spoiler









(I also had queen's blade camilla as back up.... just so you know.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jan 19, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I don't pick top tier on a whim, only when necessary, and besides is one of her many forms, she is potentially a succubus.
> 
> Or would you rather have this camilla instead?
> 
> ...


Queens blade is MY territory.


 






hands off or you die


----------



## SonicCloud (Jan 19, 2017)

Mine are pretty innocent i guess:


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jan 19, 2017)

SonicCloud said:


> Mine are pretty innocent i guess:


.........I hate lolis


----------



## SonicCloud (Jan 19, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> .........I hate lolis


How could be Marie and Rosalina lolis?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 19, 2017)

@lcie nimbus 


Spoiler: Well



I forgot she used to be a thing until Camilla showed up, i don't even play fire emblem like hard core.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2017)

Spoiler


----------



## Lightyose (Jan 19, 2017)

*Facepalm* What is going on?...
Here, have some....


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jan 19, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> @lcie nimbus
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Well
> ...


hmmm...sexy sorceress, I wonder who else fits that bill....







and some more


----------



## Lightyose (Jan 19, 2017)

Is this a waifu fight?


----------



## a_hanging_chad (Jan 20, 2017)

So many waifu...
All good, but none Bridget.


----------



## Chary (Jan 20, 2017)

Relevant for today. 
 

Donald Trump is best waifu 10/10


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 20, 2017)

Chary said:


> Relevant for today.
> View attachment 75652
> 
> Donald Trump is best waifu 10/10


You're tired, go to bed! 

@lcie nimbus I forgot to mention just looking at my avatar provides enough WAIFU material.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Jan 20, 2017)

It looks like I'm the only one that watches anime and doesn't have any waifu


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 20, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> It looks like I'm the only one that watches anime and doesn't have any waifu


Do you play games? Cause this is about video game waifu, not anime. As long as they are in a video game, it counts. That is probably the only rule.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Jan 20, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Do you play games? Cause this is about video game waifu, not anime. As long as they are in a video game, it counts. That is probably the only rule.


Yeah I do, a lot. But I don't seem to care for waifus?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 20, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> Yeah I do, a lot. But I don't seem to care for waifus?


Then why are you here?


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Jan 20, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Then why are you here?


Mysteries of nature Just curiosity 
(but aqua from KH looks kinda great btw)


----------



## chocoboss (Jan 20, 2017)

The main problem is that you can only get 1 waifu ...

Btw if it would be possible, I would like to marry :

Gasai Yuno


Spoiler












lala satalin deviluke


Spoiler











But the real that I will love forever :

Miku


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 20, 2017)

Spoiler: SPOILER SO HUGE IT MIGHT BE OFFENSIVE.



Why is it all the older guys here like teenage girls? 





Spoiler: A not so important spoiler to balance the huge one.



Did we all forget about this gem?


----------



## Gyrobax (Jan 20, 2017)

My pokemon waifu


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Jan 20, 2017)

Gyrobax said:


> -snip-


tbh, I prefer Leaf from pokémon FRLG ♥


----------



## Lightyose (Jan 20, 2017)

My first waifu. 

@chocoboss So you are with my ex-waifu...


----------



## chocoboss (Jan 20, 2017)

@Darkyose Your ex-Waifu you mean Miku ? o_o'


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 20, 2017)

Sorry, but your waifus suck. This is the only true waifu:



Spoiler











Spoiler



Got you 
Seriously though, it's hard to decide between these two:


Spoiler


----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (Jan 20, 2017)

Dolce - Rune Factory 4 (Nintendo 3DS)


Spoiler


----------



## LittleFlame (Jan 20, 2017)

xXDungeon_CrawlerXx said:


> Dolce - Rune Factory 4 (Nintendo 3DS)
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I totally agree on this one


----------



## Lightyose (Jan 20, 2017)

chocoboss said:


> @Darkyose Your ex-Waifu you mean Miku ? o_o'


Yes.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 20, 2017)

DA BEST WAIFU


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Jan 21, 2017)

Ok, I think I've found my waifu


Spoiler










She's sooo cute :3


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jan 21, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Spoiler: SPOILER SO HUGE IT MIGHT BE OFFENSIVE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHO could possibly forget about Ivy ???


----------



## LittleFlame (Jan 21, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> Ok, I think I've found my waifu
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Really Peri?
hmmm I always had mine as
Setsuna
Sakura (Not for a wife though)
Hana
Selkie
Velouria


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Jan 21, 2017)

LittleFlame said:


> Really Peri?
> hmmm I always had mine as
> Setsuna
> Sakura (Not for a wife though)
> ...


I'm not really into Fire Emblem, I'm abut to try Fates and I stumbled upon that character and


----------



## LittleFlame (Jan 21, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> I'm not really into Fire Emblem, I'm abut to try Fates and I stumbled upon that character and


You're gonna be in for a surprisde then
She's also conquest only so if you're gonna try a FE game for the first time, you should prolly play on Normal mode


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Jan 21, 2017)

LittleFlame said:


> You're gonna be in for a surprisde then
> She's also conquest only so if you're gonna try a FE game for the first time, you should prolly play on Normal mode


I've played Radiant dawn, Path of radiance, Gaiden and Sacred Stones, and I'm about to play the Special Edition of Fates


----------



## LittleFlame (Jan 21, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> I've played Radiant dawn, Path of radiance, Gaiden and Sacred Stones, and I'm about to play the Special Edition of Fates


Conquest is still hard as balls though so good luck on your journeys friend


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 22, 2017)

After playing 20 hours of Stardew Valley

I choose the purple-haired occult-obsessed flute-playing rain-loving rock-biter, Abigail.



Spoiler


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 22, 2017)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> After playing 20 hours of Stardew Valley
> 
> I choose the purple-haired occult-obsessed flute-playing rain-loving rock-biter, Abigail.
> 
> ...


You needed 20 hours to be convinced of this?  Was the first few not good enough to convince you?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 22, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> You needed 20 hours to be convinced of this?  Was the first few not good enough to convince you?



Well I was considering Maru. I like nerdy girls, but was won over when I gave Abigail an amethyst and she fucking ate it.
Yep, that's my kind of weirdo.


----------



## rikumax25! (Jan 22, 2017)

Do i have to explain?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 22, 2017)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Well I was considering Maru. I like nerdy girls, but was won over when I gave Abigail an amethyst and she fucking ate it.
> Yep, that's my kind of weirdo.


*Check game list*

Star dew valley (Girls eat gemstones) PASS

Well cross that game off my check list.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 22, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> *Check game list*
> 
> Star dew valley (Girls eat gemstones) PASS
> 
> Well cross that game off my check list.




That's not even close to the weirdest thing the girls do in this valley....


Spoiler


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 22, 2017)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> That's not even close to the weirdest thing the girls do in this valley....
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 Umm first i never heard of this game, who the heck made it? What is it anyway? A mature version of animal crossing or harvest moon? Also, what the heck! 

I think maybe there is a reason this has no console release im aware of.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 22, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Umm first i never heard of this game, who the heck made it? What is it anyway? A mature version of animal crossing or harvest moon? Also, what the heck!
> 
> I think maybe there is a reason this has no console release im aware of.



It's available on PC, Xbox, and Playstation. Developed by Concerned Ape. 
"What is it anyway? A mature version of animal crossing or harvest moon?"
Pretty much.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 22, 2017)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> That's not even close to the weirdest thing the girls do in this valley....
> 
> 
> Spoiler






 *Tries to not think of something kinky*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 22, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> *Tries to not think of something kinky*



Ye-ah, let me know how that goes for ya.


----------



## MushGuy (Jan 22, 2017)

Depravo said:


> You're allowed to have male waifus now. This is the 90's!


The proper term is Hasubando.

Anyway, mind if I join?



Placed number 1 in my list: Ninja Waifu Princess.


----------



## Lightyose (Jan 22, 2017)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Well I was considering Maru. I like nerdy girls, but was won over when I gave Abigail an amethyst and she fucking ate it.
> Yep, that's my kind of weirdo.


Hey, I like nerdy girls too........


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 22, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> Hey, I like nerdy girls too........


i think everybody likes XD


----------



## Lightyose (Jan 22, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i think everybody likes XD


But with glasses it's better..


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 22, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> But with glasses it's better..


MUCH BETTER


----------



## Lightyose (Jan 22, 2017)

Oh look!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 22, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> Oh look!


cute, but not so waifu


----------



## Lightyose (Jan 22, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> cute, but not so waifu


Not for you... But for me.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 22, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> Not for you... But for me.


FOR U, U CAN MASTUR.... watch for ever e.e


----------



## Lightyose (Jan 22, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> FOR U, U CAN MASTUR.... watch for ever e.e


I can master what? I don't wanna be a master.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 22, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> I can master what? I don't wanna be a master.


yeah you want


----------



## Lightyose (Jan 22, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> yeah you want


Only a pokémon Master.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 22, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> Only a pokémon Master.


HOLY FUCKING SHIT DA BEST ANSWUER EVAR


----------



## Lightyose (Jan 22, 2017)

My other ex-waifu...


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> That's not even close to the weirdest thing the girls do in this valley....
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I've never found a better time to use this video


----------



## k3rizz3k (Jan 22, 2017)

Once always had a thing for Quistis Trepe from  final fantasy 8, or maybe Yuna from X


----------



## Calafska (Jan 22, 2017)

My favourite waifu.



Spoiler











This post may contain sarcasm.


----------



## LittleFlame (Jan 22, 2017)

Calafska said:


> My favourite waifu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still a better girl than Rem


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 22, 2017)

McWhiters9511 said:


>


OH MY.....


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Jan 22, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> OH MY.....


pretty fucking hot if u ask me


----------



## Calafska (Jan 22, 2017)

McWhiters9511 said:


> pretty fucking hot if u ask me


my new partner

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

hotter than every waifu that ever existed


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 22, 2017)

McWhiters9511 said:


> pretty fucking hot if u ask me


yeah my bitch


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Jan 22, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> DA BEST WAIFU


hot dayum 
*( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)*


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 22, 2017)

McWhiters9511 said:


> hot dayum
> *( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)*


yeah thats ma bétch


----------



## LittleFlame (Jan 22, 2017)

casual reminder that this isn't the EOF


----------



## 7iven8Nine (Jan 26, 2017)

The best and only the best for my boi shrekkypoo.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jan 26, 2017)

So, I'm not really into the idea of waifus and whatnot. Mostly 'cause, I believe, if I were to actually try to get with said girl in question, she'd probably reject me.
Still, I'll play the game.





She can ride on me anytime.



McWhiters9511 said:


>


NOW that's some way to spank the monkey...  ...wrench.


----------



## a_hanging_chad (Feb 1, 2017)

How can any one say no to Bridget though?
   



Okay okay, fine.
Poison.
 
And Roxy, because why not.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Feb 1, 2017)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> She can ride on me anytime.


I'll pretend that nothing sexually explicit is happening there


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Feb 1, 2017)

Yennefer of Vengerberg.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 1, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> I'll pretend that nothing sexually explicit is happening there


What are you thinking? I mean, she can ride on me the same way she rider wolf link... What else?


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Feb 1, 2017)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> What are you thinking? I mean, she can ride on me the same way she rider wolf link... What else?


I knew you were refering to how midna rides wolf link in TP, but... that sounds so...


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 4, 2017)

New waifus spotted!


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Feb 4, 2017)

Kagero's got some sweet anime tiddies.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Feb 4, 2017)

I don't have a Video Game Waifu; but does Ryuko Matoi from Kill la Kill count?


----------



## Flirkyn (Feb 4, 2017)

Waifu ? Well, like my avatar show it, I will say without hesitation Suika Ibuki, or like I like to say, my lovely drunk loli :3


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 4, 2017)

da best waifu
UwU


----------



## stravvberry (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Feb 6, 2017)

Heyyy, I know her!


----------



## rikumax25! (Feb 6, 2017)

stravvberry said:


>


What kind of weaboo thing is this?


----------



## stravvberry (Feb 6, 2017)

rikumax25! said:


> What kind of weaboo thing is this?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 6, 2017)

rikumax25! said:


> What kind of weaboo thing is this?


It's generic weeb girl #2000942

Nothing special really.


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## rikumax25! (Feb 6, 2017)

@VinLark loves triggering weaboos


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Feb 6, 2017)

oh yes, try to top this if you can.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 6, 2017)

rikumax25! said:


> @VinLark loves triggering weaboos


This

Also another thing to add to my sig. Thanks


----------



## Lightyose (Feb 6, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 6, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> Cool.


beautiful U.U


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 6, 2017)

so many trash tier waifus


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Feb 6, 2017)

LittleFlame said:


> so many trash tier waifus


You dare to call my waifu trash?
Is ok tho, I won't be pissed by that


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 6, 2017)

LittleFlame said:


> so many trash tier waifus


DON'T call braixen trash you trash sono fab étch


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 6, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> DON'T call braixen trash you trash sono fab étch


you realize that's a pokemon right?
you know things that're animals in that universe?!


----------



## popokakapetu (Feb 6, 2017)

Let's see how many of you guys know her??




P.S I like how she can kick some ass in less than 10 seconds xDDD


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 6, 2017)

LittleFlame said:


> you realize that's a pokemon right?
> you know things that're animals in that universe?!


¬¬'
im just kiddin and... you know there are no bipedal foxes holding twigs, do you?


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Feb 6, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> you know there are no bipedal foxes holding twigs, do you?


*Some of the furries start crying*


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 6, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> ¬¬'
> im just kiddin and... you know there are no bipedal foxes holding twigs, do you?


@Alex4U 
*cries in taco*


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Feb 6, 2017)

best


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 6, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> best


tits 2 big my dudette


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 6, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> *Some of the furries start crying*


im not furry

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Bubsy Bobcat said:


> best


oh yeah


----------



## Lightyose (Feb 6, 2017)

Spoiler









Naminé from Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Feb 6, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> im not furry


I know it, i was just saying that some furries would start crying reading that comment, finally realizing that their furry waifus aren't real


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 6, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


namine?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I GOT NINJAD AGAIN FASJNASDASNDANASKJDN

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I swear you edited your post, I SWEAR


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Feb 6, 2017)

Ugh... my waifus are all not from videogames, but from Homestuck (of all things). Mind if I cheat a little?

Kiss: Peregrine Mendicant

Marry: Wayward Vagabond

Kill: Sn0wman


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 6, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> I know it, i was just saying that some furries would start crying reading that comment, finally realizing that their furry waifus aren't real


i just like more to draw animals because it more easy than draw people


----------



## Alex4U (Feb 7, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> @Alex4U
> *cries in taco*


fuck this life


----------



## a_hanging_chad (Feb 8, 2017)

VinLark said:


> It's generic weeb girl #2000942
> 
> Nothing special really.





LittleFlame said:


> so many trash tier waifus


Presenting the cure for trash tier waifu!
*drumroll*
BRIDGET!


----------



## rikumax25! (Feb 8, 2017)

a_hanging_chad said:


> Presenting the cure for trash tier waifu!
> *drumroll*
> BRIDGET!
> 
> View attachment 77518 View attachment 77519 View attachment 77520 View attachment 77521 View attachment 77522


This has been seen before already


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 8, 2017)

Krystal is my waifu


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 8, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Krystal is my waifu


HA furryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## rikumax25! (Feb 8, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you mean Lunafreya from FFXV?


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 8, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> HA furryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy



You know what they say, everyone is furry for Krystal  



Spoiler


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 8, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> You know what they say, everyone is furry for Krystal
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


true


----------



## rikumax25! (Feb 8, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> You know what they say, everyone is furry for Krystal
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Real one @Crystal the Glaceon


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 8, 2017)

Best waifu


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 8, 2017)

rikumax25! said:


> Real one @Crystal the Glaceon



I still stand by what I said, I am a fox you know XD


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2017)

a_hanging_chad said:


> Presenting the cure for trash tier waifu!
> *drumroll*
> BRIDGET!
> 
> View attachment 77518 View attachment 77519 View attachment 77520 View attachment 77521 View attachment 77522







You have good taste


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 8, 2017)

Actually there's Emily too. She's the kind of girl I have a crush for.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 8, 2017)

rikumax25! said:


> Real one @Crystal the Glaceon


I am not a fox though


----------



## a_hanging_chad (Feb 8, 2017)

rikumax25! said:


> This has been seen before already


And?
In order to best serve this board I must evangelize about that the confusing glory that is Bridget.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 12, 2017)

<3


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 12, 2017)

I hate to double post, but I needed to share this. Sometimes you find your waifu and sometimes your waifu finds you


----------



## Lightyose (Feb 12, 2017)

Spoiler: I told you I like red haired girls.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Feb 12, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> Spoiler: I told you I like red haired girls.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 78091


Kari, Naminé...
What about the poor Xion?


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Feb 12, 2017)

popokakapetu said:


> Let's see how many of you guys know her??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why didn't I pick Estelle first ? (facepalm)


----------



## Pokem (Feb 12, 2017)

popokakapetu said:


> Let's see how many of you guys know her??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is it just me or does she look like from that one Legend of Steel or w/e game


----------



## popokakapetu (Feb 12, 2017)

Pokem said:


> is it just me or does she look like from that one Legend of Steel or w/e game


Actually she is from The Legend Of Heroes:Trails in the sky series!!!


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Feb 12, 2017)

all hail I-no.


----------



## Pokem (Feb 12, 2017)

also, this is my waifu:





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



popokakapetu said:


> Actually she is from The Legend Of Heroes:Trails in the sky series!!!


no wonder she seems familiar. i have the game laying around my desktop

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i have 2 waifus


----------



## popokakapetu (Feb 12, 2017)

Pokem said:


> also, this is my waifu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I beat First chapter some time ago and now I'm in beginning of the second chapter!! Great games actually!!!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 12, 2017)

rikumax25! said:


> Real one @Crystal the Glaceon


i agree with you


----------



## Lightyose (Feb 12, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> Kari, Naminé...
> What about the poor Xion?


I don't like her.


----------



## cokacommando (Feb 12, 2017)

I too enjoy video game waifus. (hopefully the image is right.)


----------



## Prot8toPot8to_ (Feb 12, 2017)

my 2 lovely girls dem curves tho


----------



## Lightyose (Feb 12, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> View attachment 78122
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta love those legs!


----------



## CheatFreak47 (Feb 12, 2017)

Penny from Stardew Valley is _literally_ my waifu.
She's fictional, and I married her in the game she comes from.
Fictional Wife






No but really, Stardew Valley is awesome and I recommend it to anyone and everyone, especially fans of the original harvest moon games.


----------



## Lightyose (Feb 12, 2017)

I just...



Spoiler: Can't hold it


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 12, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> I just...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STOP IT... your waifu is lillie XD


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Feb 12, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> STOP IT... your waifu is lillie XD


His waifu is...


Spoiler



Actually he has a lot of waifus


----------



## rikumax25! (Feb 12, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> Kari, Naminé...
> What about the poor Xion?


Who?


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Feb 12, 2017)

rikumax25! said:


> Who?


That Kairi clone from 358/2 days


----------



## rikumax25! (Feb 12, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> That Kairi clone from 358/2 days





Spoiler: Now you fucked up


----------



## Nikki_swap (Feb 12, 2017)

Spoiler



the actual one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[\spoiler]


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 12, 2017)

Nikki_swap said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO... FOR REAL
@Crystal the Glaceon is the true MOTHER QUEEN WAIFU


----------



## rikumax25! (Feb 12, 2017)

Nikki_swap said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only reasons to enjoy the present and the future


----------



## Pluupy (Feb 12, 2017)

my waifu


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 12, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> my waifu


WAIFUMAN


----------



## Lightyose (Feb 12, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> WAIFUMAN


*Husbandoo


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 12, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> *Husbandoo


i tried to think in something like that DO NOT... CORRECT ME!
IT WAIFUMAN NOW!!!


----------



## Pluupy (Feb 12, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> WAIFUMAN


Oh no, babe. 

He's *my* bottom.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 12, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> Oh no, babe.
> 
> He's *my* bottom.


oh no you understand wrong i don't want him, im just getting a name for him U.U


----------



## Prot8toPot8to_ (Feb 13, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> my waifu


*husbando*


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 13, 2017)

Prot8toPot8to_ said:


> *husbando*


waifuman
U.U


----------



## Prot8toPot8to_ (Feb 13, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> waifuman
> U.U


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 13, 2017)

Prot8toPot8to_ said:


>


yeaaahh.. that's it...
 EVERYTHING IS WAIFUMAN


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Feb 13, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> yeaaahh.. that's it...
> EVERYTHING IS WAIFUMAN


And what about husbandowoman?


----------



## Pluupy (Feb 13, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> oh no you understand wrong i don't want him, im just getting a name for him U.U


Oh no, I meant that he's my waifu _because_ he's the bottom. Haha I'm not some possessive assnugget.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 13, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> Oh no, I meant that he's my waifu _because_ he's the bottom. Haha I'm not some possessive assnugget.


IT WILL BE???


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Feb 14, 2017)

Did someone ask for a husbando waifuman here? 


Spoiler


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 14, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> Did someone ask for a husbando waifuman here?
> 
> 
> Spoiler


HA GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Feb 14, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> HA GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY


How can't you love buff riku?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 14, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> How can't you love buff riku?


because you are GAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Feb 14, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> because you are GAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


I'm straight, I was only joking about buff Riku


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 14, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> I'm straight, I was only joking about buff Riku


....... GAAAAAAAAAAYYY
XD


----------



## Lightyose (Feb 18, 2017)

Spoiler: Malon!











Spoiler: Zelda.











Spoiler: Serena











Spoiler: Lillie











Spoiler: Neera









LOOK AT ALL THEM LEGS!


----------



## rikumax25! (Feb 18, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> Spoiler: Zelda!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice brokem imgs


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 18, 2017)

Hmmm


----------



## Lightyose (Feb 18, 2017)

Fixed.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Now I fixed my signature.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## kuroshida93 (Feb 19, 2017)

Camilla is bae <3


----------



## CaptainCurry (Feb 27, 2017)

Risky <3


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 7, 2017)

Kagero seriously needs more love!


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 12, 2017)

Fire Emblem Heroes? More like, Fire Emblem Waifus!


----------



## Lightyose (Jul 12, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Fire Emblem Heroes? More like, Fire Emblem Waifus!
> View attachment 92576


She is Cia in there?


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 12, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> She is Cia in there?


That is Tharja actually


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jul 12, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Fire Emblem Heroes? More like, Fire Emblem Waifus!
> View attachment 92576


Lady Marth is maifu.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 12, 2017)

Rinkah pls.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jul 12, 2017)

there is no better waifu than


Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 12, 2017)

Actually I am not going to lie, this is me right now


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jul 12, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Actually I am not going to lie, this is me right now
> View attachment 92585


i would choose splatoon and arms girls


----------



## Lightyose (Jul 12, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> That is Tharja actually


What I meant was, that if she is the villain in there?


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 12, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> What I meant was, that if she is the villain in there?


No, she's just a stalker of the avatar


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 12, 2017)

PSYLOCKE Ninja Waifu... In purple latex.


----------



## reykz (Jul 12, 2017)

https://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=42626741


----------



## Pokem (Jul 12, 2017)

Kiss Jeanne d'Arc
Kill Artoria
Marry Mordred or Tamano or Nero or Shiki or Okita or Jeanne Alter or Scathach

Jeanne:



Spoiler










Artoria:



Spoiler










Mordred: 



Spoiler










Tamano: 



Spoiler










Shiki: 



Spoiler










Nero: 



Spoiler










Okita: 



Spoiler










Jeanne Alter: 



Spoiler










Scathach: 



Spoiler


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 12, 2017)

I like cute bugs .


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jul 18, 2017)

We have a thread about video game waifu's and no one has mentioned Tifa yet....are you people daft ?


And Jeanne D'arc from the psp game of the same name


----------

